

Some free Rails Tutorial screencasts - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/free-rails-tutorial-screencasts

======
cantbecool
Michael, thank you for creating Rails Tutorial. Without you, I wouldn't have
ever been able to land a development job at a fantastic startup and make me
and my family financially secure for the first time in over a decade. I truly
appreciate all your hard work constantly iterating and improving Rails
Tutorial.

------
hmart
Rails is not beginner friendly anymore. Learning Ruby, rvm, gem, git, bundler,
coffeescript, sprockets, spork, SASS etc. is a difficult, dense task. Rails
apps are now full of dependencies and configuration (over convention) the "web
development that doesn't hurt" slogan isn't actually true. This increasing
complexity makes Rails Tutorial more relevant. Thanks Michael Hartl, great
work.

~~~
danneu
Web development was never friendly. All the tools you mentioned including
Rails are only making it easier and easier.

You have to pay the toll somehow. Whether that's the structured ,
straightforward learning curve of a framework or managing your own delicate
menagerie of glue code, dependencies, and ad-hoc anti-patterns.

What's hard about web development is that most resources are one-dimensional.
You've got your Git 101 and your Javascript 101 and your SQL 101. You
understand closures and interactive rebasing and inner joins -- the easy
stuff. The hard part is putting it all together and building a workflow out of
it.

That's why Hartl's tutorial is such a good resource.

------
janus
Hey Michael, Cmd + X selects and removes the current line where your cursor
is... but, it overwrites anything you have in the copy buffer

~~~
mhartl
Cool. Good to know.

------
mikescar
The screencast lessons are great as well...for me well worth the cost. Nice
job Michael.

I was surprised to see so few video views for these links.

~~~
mhartl
Thanks! The view counts are low because I just announced their release today.
Before now, only people who bought the screencasts knew about the links.

------
neilkelty
You should toss the links you reference into the description of the video
(e.g. Your GitHub page).

~~~
mhartl
I'm not sure what you mean. Could you elaborate? Do you mean links in the
actual video? I'm relatively new to YouTube uploads, so any assistance would
be much appreciated.

~~~
TheBiv
Once logged in to YouTube, go to "Video Manager" then "edit" there you will
see the description. I believe that the individual above was saying that you
should include either your personal github link there or any other links that
you described in the tutorial so that the user could simply click the link in
the description and stay engaged with the video!

P.S. your tutorials are amazing, and thank you for taking the time to complete
them!

~~~
mhartl
Thanks. I'll look into it!

------
rmoriz
Excellent tutorials!

